# OBS Window Capture won't pick up zoom



## ReeceG (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey Guys,

Wondering if you can help. I'm fairly new to OBS. I'm trying to use zoom through it but Window Capture doesn't seem to want to pick up my webinar. I've done all the latest updates on my Mac and I'm using OBS 26.1.2. I've tried it on a friends PC using my zoom account and he can see the webinar fine in window capture so I'm guessing its something to do with my Mac settings or something. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Roger Cuthbert (Feb 4, 2021)

I have the same issue.  
It was working fine recently but I now only see the window [zoom.us] Item-0 and this just displays a Video camera image(gif).  I have OBS 26.1.2 and Zoom5.4.7 
Some settings I agree with Reece, any help appreciated


----------



## crn123 (Feb 5, 2021)

I haven't had your exact issue, but when I first used OBS I couldn't see most sources and it ended up being because OBS was being blocked by my Mac security settings. I had checked this and couldn't see it, but after a reboot I could see that OBS was blocked.

So might not work for you but if nothing else works try:

Reboot
Go to 'System Preferences' >> 'Security and Privacy' >> 'Privacy' tab >> 'Screen Recording'
If you see OBS listed but not ticked/checked, then click the padlock in the bottom left corner
Enter password if prompted
Tick/check the OBS box
If you don't see it under Screen Recording it's worth checking in case there's some other feature OBS needs to use to interact with Zoom.

Like I say, might not work :-(


----------



## Roger Cuthbert (Feb 10, 2021)

Sorted now thanks for your help.   Worked for me.  And then rebooted everything.  I think I had also been fiddling with the preview settings which may have caused me issues with the windows showing up correctly.


----------



## frwiss (Apr 8, 2021)

Same problem here with a MacBook Air. I found that Window Capture works ONLY if you're using an EXTERNAL DISPLAY.
Hook up a second monitor and do the Window Capture of what's on that monitor.

You're welcome! :)


----------



## ccclapp (Mar 15, 2022)

I had the same issue on a Win10 PC.  I solved it by changing settings on the OBS Source (the "Window Capture" source) as follows...

-- Under "Capture Method" change from "Automatic" to "Windows 10 1903 and up"

After that , it worked fine in Zoom


----------

